# Making your job easier



## Hy-Lok USA (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm with Hy-Lok USA, and we're in the process of updating our website. I'm just curious if anyone has any suggestions for how we can make it easier for you to find the fittings and valves you're looking for. 

Any and all suggestions will be considered. Thanks.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

de de de de de


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

you could put pict of girls in bikinis holding the fittings.


----------



## Hy-Lok USA (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, we're going to try your bikini idea. Should be up shortly.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I generally don't use websites. I don't have the time or the patience to search out the website for a product I need. 

I call my wholesaler and tell them what I want and when I need it.

You take care of them. They will take of us.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The pic on your home page, looks as though your pipe bundles pictured would be more ideal for a soda fountain. Im just sayin.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks a little high end for me. Checked out site and was not sure what I could use for residential.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

I suggest you find a site for "Professional Salesmen Only".

This on is for Professional Plumbers Only


----------

